
Burger King advert sabotaged on Wikipedia - rusanu
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-39589013
======
rusanu
BK edits Wiki entry on the Whopper to say is "America's favorite burger", then
launches ad that reads from Wikipedia on Home Smart devices. What could go
wrong? Wiki entry is edited to read "worst hamburger product" and ad campaign
happily reads the new description...

